# Wellness Einrichtung im Harz gesucht



## Maracuja10 (28. November 2014)

Hallo liebe Locals,

Ich suche im Auftrag eines Bekannten nach einer Wellness Einrichtung im Harz, in die er seine Eltern zum Erholen schicken möchte (als Weihnachtsgeschenk). Es soll wenn möglich nicht ein klassisches Hotel mit einer Mini Wellness Abteilung sein, sondern lieber eine richtige Einrichtung, in der es verschiedene Erholungsmaßnahmen gibt.

Seine Eltern mögen den Harz sehr gerne und sind dort auch regelmäßig im Urlaub, deshalb dachte er an den Harz als "Wellness Ziel". So können sie nach den Anwendungen noch ein wenig wandern gehen.

Bisher ist mir nur das Vitalium in Bad Lauterberg ins Auge gefallen. Die Leistungen stimmen soweit, doch es gibt sicherlich noch andere Geheimtipps, auf die ihr mir hoffentlich verraten könnt ;-)

Danke schon einmal vorab


----------



## jtclark (29. November 2014)

Moin So spontan fällt mir der Hasseröder Ferienpark in Wernigerode ein, meine Frau war da schon ein paar Mal und der andere heißt glaub ich Alexisbad!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tourerbs (27. Dezember 2014)

Hotel Schindelbruch im Südharz - vielleicht für das nächste Mal...


----------

